# cadet- international 282 transmission oil



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

what oil should I use in my international 282 transmission?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Andrew, I found the following on the internet:

"What kind of oil goes in Cub Cadet hydrostatic transmission?
For the IH and MTD Cub Cadet transaxles, the official Cub Cadet repair manual says the recommended oil to use is *Hy-Tran B-6*, *Hy-Tran* PLUS (MS-1207), *Hy-Tran* ULTRA or equivalent. "Equivalent" means that it's safe to use any quality, name-brand hydraulic oil that meets or exceeds CASE/IH requirements."


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

thanks!


----------

